# Mardi Gras costume ideas needed!!!



## fisherje (Jan 17, 2010)

Have you thought about Mardi Gras Jester Costume its kind of a goofy costume and would probably turn some heads.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What about being a King cake? I could see making a large hollow cake form with your head and arms through some openings - wearing a crown. You could get really detailed and even have a baby doll hidden in a "cake" slice. 

Or 

A float? That could be just about anything you could think of and you could throw beads. 

OR

a New Orleans cop?

(the first two would be costumes that would have to be easy to remove after a point so you could enjoy your party...)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

what about the clown from IT. that would be a real creepy outfit.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> What about being a King cake? I could see making a large hollow cake form with your head and arms through some openings - wearing a crown. You could get really detailed and even have a baby doll hidden in a "cake" slice.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Or I could be the baby in the cake, lol.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Lil update, I'm going to keep it somewhat simple this year and stick with a Cajun type of costume (no not Justin wilson, lol). More like overalls and rednecky style of stuff. My new question for you all is this. Since we have like 275 days until Halloween (thanks to the countdown timer on the forum), I have to fill the Halloween void on builds. Now...I'm renting some equipment from a local haunter (We Will Haunt You) lights, audio, certain props. I'm being charged with building a swamp style shack. The back porch area is roughly 11X15 feet and I need some plans/ideas to get the juices flowing. Next question is, who here has built any swampy looking trees or swamp related stuff. My back yard tiki hut is going to be converted into a voodoo lounge and the actual grass area is going to be the "swamp" (low lying fog, atmospheric fogger, etc.). Any ideas are appreciated. *MODS, if this is in the wrong place, feel free to move it to where it needs to be. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## kidzero2525 (Aug 29, 2006)

How about a voodoo zombie in top hat and tails


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all!! *
We are in New Orleans as I write!! And the costumes and preparations for Mardi Gras - including all the Saints celebrating is AMAZING!! Lots of skellies and Voo-Doo themes - but the floats are spectacular! AND BEADS!!! OMG!!! We have an entire suitcase by now from all the ones we keep catching! (NO - I am NOT getting beads the way you might think!! LOL). Now snow -- yes I said SNOW! is predicted for New Orleans overnight! We may be stuck here forever!! (Been trying to fly home to Ohio since Sunday!!) What a time to get Halloween decorating ideas!! Will post pics when we get home - IF we get home!! LOL 

As for some Mardi Gras decor/costume ideas - from what we see ANYTHING GOES!! Seriously! If it is campy and silly and "king court-ish" it rules! Get lotsa beads and throw them to everyone at the party from a table top platform you devise as a "float." Wear a King and Queen long cape, scepter, crowns and those weird masks that actually creep me out - (they look sort of KKK-ish - but it is the norm here.) I'll try to post some pics this weekend... The King Cakes in the shops now are Black and Gold as well - to celebrate the Saints Super Bowl victory. So you could even build some football/Saints themes into your decor. How about a Heisman Trophy into your food table centerpiece!
No matter your costumes or decor -- 
There is one thing I have noticed in the past days being "stuck" here -- Halloween Forum and New Orleans share one especially wonderful attitude:* Let the Good Times Roll!* Your party is sure to be a blast! *BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

P*S Be sure to serve Hurricanes! the signature drink in the French Quarter!*


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Some of the Mardi Gras pics have been uploaded to my albums.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

And a big thank you to kidzero2525 and his fellow crew at "We Will Haunt You".


----------

